# 35 gallon Betta tank



## JayStalkah (Aug 27, 2014)

i've been looking around sites even google but can't find any thread that talks about a 35 gallon long tank having betta in it? I currently have one and am planning to put a betta there but its still cycling so ive made a lot of research about it but unfortunately found nothing.. 

Can you help discuss it with me coz i dont wanna mess a tank and more importantly mess a poor Betta's life if i made a mistake :-?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

What is your flow like? What will be the other stock? Is it planted?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JayStalkah (Aug 27, 2014)

Right now I use a canister filter. And i have a white sand for substrate some rocks and a Malaysian driftwood as decors and am planning to put some anubias, java ferns, and moss with it. For tank mates i heard some neons, rcs, bnp and cories. But dont know how many i should put.. Wanna have kuhli loaches too if its possible :-?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

What is the filter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JayStalkah (Aug 27, 2014)

its an eheim 2213


----------



## JayStalkah (Aug 27, 2014)

whats with the filter? :-(


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay that should have okay flow for the betta. I was wondering the filter, cuz in most community tank people really over do it (including me) and bettas would get thrown it the current. 

As for your stock you could do this if you want-
1 betta, watch him and make sure he eats and is all good.
10-25 neons
Rcs
Pair or trio of bn (more active in a group)
10 cories
6 kuhlis if you really want them. Just make sure you will have A LOT of hiding places.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JayStalkah (Aug 27, 2014)

How the sequence of putting the tankmates? I heard u shouldnt put all at once right? Btw thank you for the stocking ideas! i'll definitely do this!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya that is correct. Cuz throwing them all in would destroy the natural balance you got doing on. You can do sort of what ever order you want. I would maybe do something like this. 
Cories
Rcs
Kuhlis 
Bn (1m/2f or 1m/1f)
10 neons
10 more neons

Space it out with like a week or to. Also every time you get fish get a couple more plants to keep the natural balance going.

You know how to acclimate fish right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JayStalkah (Aug 27, 2014)

Where is the Betta? When should i put it? yeah i know how to acclimate. So basically as i buy fish i should buy plants too?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh ya sorry, i would put the betta in first. Ya just buy more plants as you buy fish so the natural balance stays good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JayStalkah (Aug 27, 2014)

But what plants should i put? i only listed anubias, java fern and java moss. coz i cant afford stem plants cos of my white sand. what do u think?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well water wisteri, water sprite, amazon swords, jungle val, bacopa, ludwigia repens all you need is some root tabs and your fine with those plants. Marimo moss balls are impossible to kill. Floating dwarf water lettuce and frogbit would give a nice look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JayStalkah (Aug 27, 2014)

ohh thank you for all the information you've given. :-D finally someone i could discuss with.. Btw my white sand is the one that is intended for hermit crabs. is it okay?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

It might work, i dont honestly know. I would use petco black sand. It will get MUCH better color and is pretty cheap. You will get much better color with black, if you want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JayStalkah (Aug 27, 2014)

I appreciate the black sand but id like a white sand for now.. :-D Thank you for all your answers id really do all u said


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya white sand will work. But if you can get a nice dark color, you will notice a big difference. No problem, i enjoy answering questions for people that will actually listen, good luck ;-)

Btw if you got any other questions you can PM me, and i will get back to you as soon as possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I've had good luck establishing the community and then adding the betta last since he is the most likely to be territorial and violent. Be sure you quarantine all new fish. I learned the hard way. It is difficult to treat ich in a planted tank.


----------

